# Attention fans of other teams



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

I'm making this the official Smack Talk Thread. If you want to post an opinion driven, smack filled message, do it is this thread. I'm welcome everyone's opinions, but there is an appropriate place for everything.

If you have any questions feel free to drop me a PM.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*I think that the Nuggets gave up way to much to get Kenyon Martin...... :banana: *


----------



## MilBucksFan2TheCore (Mar 7, 2005)

This man is a fabulous basketball coach. I knew he would do well. 

He is a great short term coach...good x's and o's guy. But with the type of personalities he has here...down the road I dont know how they will be able to handle his demands... :argue: 

Next year or down the road...they had better improve their games or it will be like :whatever:' we cant have this Carmelo!' 

But you Nuggets fans have to be happy. :clap: Karl had his best success in that conference and you have a good young hungry well balanced team. 

Right now you are all on a honeymoon :makeout: as we were with Karl the first three years... Right now Karl is King! :king: Right now the Nuggets are Rockin Steady... :rock: 
Nuggets fans>> :mob:are giving the Pepsi Center some 'juice' like Karl says....its a 'hot building'...now :twave: and a 'hot ticket.' :twocents: 

This is gonna be a fun ride for him...I am happy for Karl. I think he is good for the NBA...Enjoy it now...but when expectations and demands are not met later on we will see him wear out if he goes to the media to rip these fragile players...

But maybe he is learned from his days in Milwaukee. I hope he gets his ring but I dont think he will...yet. But here is to Karl :cheers: He still does good things in Milwaukee and left a lasting impression. Go Nuggets Go... :banana: You are now Top Bannana!


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Not much smack talk from me. You're Nuggets fans, I don't really need to say anything more. But please start losing, that's all I really need from you guys. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

q said:


> Not much smack talk from me. You're Nuggets fans, I don't really need to say anything more. But please start losing, that's all I really need from you guys. Thanks in advance.



I agree. Please lose the rest of your games so my Rox can clinch 6th seed.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

DHarris34Phan said:


> *I think that the Nuggets gave up way to much to get Kenyon Martin...... :banana: *


 
I do too, especially since you stole him from us!!!


----------



## Lakers Own (Mar 3, 2005)

I actually like the Nuggets, but I like the Lakers more. So lose and leave open another playoff spot for my Lakers :biggrin:


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Lakers Own said:


> I actually like the Nuggets, but I like the Lakers more. So lose and leave open another playoff spot for my Lakers :biggrin:


Lakers should be much better of this season. I excpect Pippen will have a big impact on Odom. But keep in mind the Nuggets when their division we will be a top 3 seed. You will need someone else to leave open a spot for the Lakers. However I believe the Lakers will make the playoffs this season.


----------



## Lakers Own (Mar 3, 2005)

23AirJordan said:


> Lakers should be much better of this season. I excpect Pippen will have a big impact on Odom. But keep in mind the Nuggets when their division we will be a top 3 seed. You will need someone else to leave open a spot for the Lakers. However I believe the Lakers will make the playoffs this season.


Thanks for the support for the Lakers, glad to see you're not a hater. I know the Nugs will be top 3 seeded in the West. They're a damn fun team to watch.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Lakers Own said:


> Thanks for the support for the Lakers, glad to see you're not a hater. I know the Nugs will be top 3 seeded in the West. They're a damn fun team to watch.


Word Up!

No hate I love basketball too much! It's going to be a great season this year. Bring it on!


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

please, please choke and choke hard....
-Raptors fan.


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

shookem said:
 

> please, please choke and choke hard....
> -Raptors fan.


YIKES! Hahaha. :banana:


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Please give us one of your point guards for a bag of skittles!


----------



## STUCKEY! (Aug 31, 2005)

skittles taste the rainbow


----------



## MicCheck12 (Aug 12, 2005)

nuggets are playing horrible should lose to washington but hey if the clippers get a your spot in the playoofs iam happy


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

AJ Prus said:


> *I think that the Nuggets gave up way to much to get Kenyon Martin...... :banana: *


i dont disagree...


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

The jazz smoked ya after the nuggets smoked the jazz. :cheers:


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

AK-47 said:


> The jazz smoked ya after the nuggets smoked the jazz. :cheers:


Jazz won by 13 and Denver led at the half.

Denver won by 30! Gimmie a break...the Jazz are weak. Nuggets are in a real funk!


----------



## KingByDefault (Dec 6, 2005)

Cool thread! 

Your team is called the "Nuggets". 




That must suck. 

:makeout:


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

KingByDefault said:


> Cool thread!
> 
> Your team is called the "Nuggets".
> 
> ...


not really...


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

KingByDefault said:


> Cool thread!
> 
> Your team is called the "Nuggets".
> 
> ...


This has to be one of the worst posts of all-time! :banana:


----------



## master8492 (Mar 4, 2005)

Hawks fire coach --> makes playoffs next year.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

Come on nugs, 2:01 in overtime, up by two. Beat that damn kobe and the lakers.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

"baiting"


see you next year!


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> hahahha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


respect is hard to come by in LA huh?


----------

